# Sick cat diet.



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

My female feral has either been injured or something bad happened to her. She was gone for a week and when she came back she was very thin. When I fed her she would try to eat but wound up not eating at all. I finally started giving her strained baby meat with chicken broth and she eats it all up. I cannot trap her. She's been trapped twice and she won't go anywhere near a trap so I can't get her to a vet. I plan on smashing up canned cat food into the baby food and broth, otherwise I'm out of ideas. Has anyone had this problem? I love that little girl but she just is completely wild and after 5 years she still won't eat until I go inside and close the door.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi ZCB,
Poor little girl...
Maybe you can pick up some Nutrical for her, it would give her extra calories...

See if you could find a 'Drop Trap', a lot of people have had luck with those, when regular live catch traps, have failed...

Can you get Fancy Feast pates, where you are? These would actually be healthier for her long term, because they're balanced, versus the human baby food...
You could add some warm water to the pate, and make it thinner, so she could lap it up, rather than having to chew right now, just in case she has a mouth/tooth damage.
I hope others will have some ideas for you!
Sharon


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I tried Fancy Feast and all she did was lick up the gravy. I really think there is something very wrong with her mouth. I'll look for a drop trap.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh no... I hope you find a way to figure out what's wrong, or she starts coming around...  In the meantime, if she needs soupy food, try putting the Fancy Feast pate in the blender (or just hand mix it well) with some warm water... that can help make it soupier and easy to lap up.

I'd also guess something is wrong with her mouth, her she has some internal injuries affecting her appetite... I hope it's nothing serious. Definitely a difficult situation since she's so feral.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

My little wild girl ate quite a bit today. I mixed the cat food with the baby meat and chicken broth, heated it a bit and she ate every bit of it. Love that little girl but she's totally feral.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Is she just skinny or can you see what is bothering her. Her mouth? Abscess? Limping?

Sometimes we put fish mox in feral food which we can catch and are sick. I think if she is eating what you put out that is good sign.

At times I've put out a good quality canned food mixed in warm water so they are getting the protein. Added liquid vitamins also, to help. 

Hope your sweet girl is continuing to recover.


----------

